# Overworked server?



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Several times today. Somebody is working too hard:

*Error Details:*

Error Code: *HTTP 502*
Error Message: Backend or gateway connection timeout.
Server ID: *cp14009*
*What's going on?*

Origin server might be down
Sucuri Network blocked by Origin Firewall


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Haven't seen that at all today, or ever.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've seen the "server down" error about 4 times over the past 2 weeks, but a refresh always immediately loaded the page afterwards.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mike Lang said:


> Haven't seen that at all today, or ever.


Now you have seen it:


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Now you have seen it:
> View attachment 37987


I saw this a couple times maybe eight months ago, never saw it again. Welcome to the internet.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Now you have seen it:
> View attachment 37987


I've seen it in the last day or so.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

That's just the firewall. Hit F5.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I get that from time to time. I just refresh and, usually, I'm right back in. On the times that it has been stubborn, it might take 2-3 times. IIRC, I saw it yesterday once.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> That's just the firewall. Hit F5.


I have been sing this a lot this past week.

This morning I was seeing it for over an hour where I couldn't access TCF even after refreshing (Command R) on the Mac.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not an hour but we had a brief outage this morning.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I have seen this a couple of times over the last week. It has cleared up within a few minutes each time. Hopefully it isn't a sign of a problem with the TCF server.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, it went on for quite a while one day, and it's popped up intermittently for short times over the past week or so.


----------

